# Rat outing?



## ben123 (Mar 17, 2007)

does anybody take thair rat places with them....I would like to be able to put my rat on my shoulder and go in the can or just to the store is it possible to teach a rat to stay with me??????? any storys about this would be good to!!!!!!!!or tricks to teach them this?


----------



## ben123 (Mar 17, 2007)

sorry i dont want to take my rat to the can i ment the car haha sorry!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, boys can be excellent for this. My 1.5lb Lestat used to go everywhere with me, riding along in my hood. I could even drive with him there. Now I have girls, and mine are so active I would never be able to keep them still. Makes me miss my manrats sometimes. 

Your best bet, no matter what the gender is start putting them in your hood young so the get used to it.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

The only time I tried to take one of our girls with me anywhere, other than around the house, she pooped on me! Both times that I tried it! It was a lovely warm day with a nice breeze, so I thought she might enjoy a bit of fresh air while she played in my hood and generally climbed all over me, but noooo, she hid in my sleeve and pooped :lol:

I'm sure it's possible, though. I've read of many people taking their ratties places. I would put a playpen out on our deck for them to run around in, but we feed the birds and squirrels and I'm worried they might catch something if I do that.


----------



## cyrescaer (Mar 4, 2007)

another little thing might be that if you want to take him other places and let him have some freedom, get him a little harness. he'll appreciate it, and perhaps once he's used to the outdoors, he could go without it. just as long as you were in a safe, contained outside environment.

regarding going to the car and shop, i'm sure if you get him used to travelling on your shoulder, in your hood, or somewhere he's comfortable, for long periods of time, you'll be able to do so after a while.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

We have taken several of our rats with us. We've even snuck Jazmyne in the store when she was little. She slept in my fiancee's hood the whole time. They've gone to the petstore with us (since SDA isn't around here) although it is only occasional. They've been to the movie rental place, two malls, the park, etc.

One thing you'll want to be careful for is the car ride itself. Make sure your rat is somewhere secure. If you ever have to hit the brakes quickly, your rattie might go flying. Which I am sure hurts!

Depending on what area you live in, you might want to avoid the petstore. SDA for instance is an airborne virus they can catch just from being in the store. It can also be transfered if they come into contact with the virus if you come home less than 3 hours after exposure to it yourself (it 'rides' on your clothes, shoes, etc), or to other rats who have SDA.

SDA, if not caught in time and treated with strong anti-biotics, is usually fatal.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I take Naz with me almost everywhere, we went into walmart once and he feel asleep in my arms! oh it was cuter than cute. Everyone in the store seemed to love him lol. I've taken him to school and other stors, i would never get anywhere with my girls. Same problem they move too much. I'm having a tuff time typing right now lol.


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

I trust 2 of my 3 girls to ride around on my shoulder all over the house but I'm too afraid to take them outside. My other little one is too hyper to even sit on my shoulder and leave the room. she's always running all over the place! But I'd love to take them with me everywhere I go!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i've only ever kept girls (though that will change in a couple weeks when the new baby boy comes home! so excited!) and it depended on the girl as to where i would take them. my first 2 rats, Pocket and Lyiint, used to go everywhere with me. heck, Pocket went to school with me nearly everyday when i was high school and even shared a lunch with me in subway a couple times. but i've had other rats that are more "hand" rats then "shoulder" rats. they crawl around a lot more and seem to prefer riding on my hand or in the crook of my arm in then on the shoulder. they still went out with me but i wouldn't drive with them on me at the same time. mind you, when driving i don't like any loose animals. i always secure them in a crate or harness incase we get in an accident they have a seatbelt to keep them safe too. though, i have driven as a passenger with my rats on my shoulder so i guess i can't really say much. i think i just worry about accidents more when i'm the one driving... i don't know... in any case, depending on your rat's temperment you should be able to him just about anywhere. i found a great help is the ratty pouch which is basically a sting purse looped around your neck like a necklace. the rat will cuddle in the pouch. very cute!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I took Joshu out before, walking around downtown. He got a lot of attention except tons of people kept saying 'wow that is a BIG mouse' They couldn't tell he was a rat because of his coloring *eyeroll* oh well.

But yeah, he was an awesome shoulder rider and Bastian and Odin are too nervous. I might take them to a festival with me this summer, camping and pagan fun time but I might take them to be rat sitted instead. It would be hard to have a cage of my ferrets AND my rats to take and I know I can more likely find a pet sitter for the rats then the ferrets as they require out time every day. My rats hate being out so it's a fair trade.

I've got Bastian up on the social level a bunch but he still prefers his cage to anywhere else. Odin is probably staying cage bound for the rest of his life becuase of his outdoor paranoia. It's sad but it's what they want and I don't want to force them otherwise, but will continue trying *sigh*


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

i'm thinking about investing in a dog stroller thats covered so they can't escape. i'd love to show them off!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

can you get one that's not made of cloth though? i wouldn't think the cloth ones would hold rats for very long


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

thought about that as well so i'll do some research on the types of material they use


----------



## ben123 (Mar 17, 2007)

Ya its 2 girls i have one i wouldent even concider thats bits but the other girl kibbles she does not move when i put her on my shoulder.might hive it a try does it have to be a hot day even if we are just outside for 30 sec to get in the car could i wrap her up in a blanket?


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i havent yet taken my boys out but daisy used to go everywhere wiv me like over 2 my mates and tescos and the pet store she was a shoulder rat also knowen as my parrot


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

i looked at the strollers and the material seemed tough enough to deal with some tugging and munching...i'm not too worried about it, and besides, i'm totally broke with all the new toys and stuff i've been giving them.
I'd like to take them for drives as well, get out and see the world ;-)


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

For the car I've got a small sq. foot mouse cage(enough to move but not enough to get hurt with in a small wreck...NEVER let your rat roam free in the car), and a harness for outside. Don't use it much because my boys just don't enjoy being handled(poor dears) and the girls are able to run about in my backyard with my supervision.

A stroller sounds like a fine idea.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Yea.... My old Rat Pepsi used to go everywere with me without a harness!! I figured since she was so big ((as you can se under my photo album)) I would be able to take her places with me... and she loved it! I used to take her to resteraunts, parks, petstores, shopping and she even spent one 4th of July with me!!! I love taking her places ((even though most people didnt like her cause of her size)) and suprisingly I was only kicked out of one place because of her and that was a Sams Club shopping center.. ah I never liked the store anyways. lol and I was able to leave her in the car ((while I was right outside it)) alone, she would stay on the head peice of the seat till I got back in the car then she'd climb onto my shoulder... so yea if your babys calm enough to just sit on your shoulder or in your pocket than yea have fun!!!!!!!!!

P.S.
Pepsi was also potty trained to wait till I put her down
before she pottyed.. although there was the one time
when she peed on my friend ((which was an unusual act 
fom her))


----------

